# Emerg Problem bei busybox: The die Message [gelöst]

## mildi

Hi leute 

Nach dem ich eine stage 3 install fertig war wollte ich das ganze system mit emerge --update --deep --newuse world mit meinen persönlichen USE Flags neu kompilieren doch beim Paket busyboy-1.8.2 gab es ein Problem bei dem ich nicht weiter weiss. Vielleicht kann mir jemand da weiter helfen.

Hier die build.log Ausgabe. 

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking busybox-1.8.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-1.7.0-bb.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [33;01m*[0m Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DMALLOC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FEATURE_SUID_CONFIG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_BUILD_LIBBUSYBOX is not set

 [32;01m*[0m CONFIG_FEATURE_SH_IS_ASH=y

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FEATURE_SH_IS_NONE is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_PAM is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_STATIC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DEBUG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_SELINUX is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_LOCALE_SUPPORT is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_TFTP is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FTPGET is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FTPPUT is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_IPCALC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_TFTP is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_HUSH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_LASH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_MSH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_INETD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DPKG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_RPM2CPIO is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_RPM is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FOLD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_LOGNAME is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_OD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_CRONTAB is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_UUDECODE is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_UUENCODE is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_SULOGIN is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DEBUG_INIT is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DEBUG_CROND_OPTION is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FEATURE_UDHCP_DEBUG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_TASKSET is not set

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2/work/busybox-1.8.2 ...

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2/work/busybox-1.8.2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  LD      archival/built-in.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/built-in.o] Error 127

make: *** [archival] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [applets/applets.o] Error 127

make: *** [applets] Error 2

make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2437:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake busybox || die "build failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   build failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

MfG mildiLast edited by mildi on Tue Apr 22, 2008 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Emerge findet den Compiler nicht. Mache mal.

```

gcc-config -l                            #l <- kleines L

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2       #4.1.2 <-Deine Version

```

----------

## mildi

Hi also bei kommt das kein gcc profile aktive ist, ich soll eins  aussuchen, es stehe aber nur ein profil zu auswahl:

i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

Wie kann ich es jetzt aktivieren?

kann es sein das es vielleicht ein etwas älters profil ist oder so? Mich stört irgendwie das i486??

MfG mildi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hast du möglicherweise CHOST in der /etc/make.conf geändert?

----------

## mildi

Hi 

in der make.conf steht bei CHOST:

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

Hab da auch nichts geändert. 

MfG mildi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Die Sache ist die. Falls da vorher mal 

```
CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 drin stand und du das geändert hast, dann mußt du noch diesen Guide befolgen, damit dein System wieder richtig funktioniert (genauer gesagt, deine toolchain (gcc, binutils, glibc)). Aber wie gesagt, das mußt du nur machen, falls du CHOST irgendwann mal verändert hast.

----------

## mildi

erlich gesagt bin ich mir jetzt da garnicht so sicher ob da was geändert hab, 

Ist es tragisch wenn ich die Anleitung befolgen auch wenn ich nichts geändert hab. Würde es nächmlich dann mal durchführen?

MfG mildi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schaden sollte es nicht, sofern du den Guide exakt befolgst.

----------

## mildi

na gut dann werd ich es mal durchlaufen lassen.

[Edit]

bin nach der Anleitung gegangen und jetzt jetzt läuft das update weiter. Ich hoffe das es jetz ohne weitere Probleme durchlaufen wird, wenn nicht dann werde ich mich melden   :Laughing: 

MfG mildi

----------

